# Cooper Pharma?



## Jayceon (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

Just picked up some 'Cooper Pharma' Deca, anyone with any experience with these/their other products?

Photo Attached

Thanks


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

no personal exp, but all these recent threads astound me at how UGL's there are. Peeps gona give you sh^t about 1st post count/thread relating to a inconspicuous lab. I'll give you the benifit of the doubt.


----------



## Jayceon (May 9, 2012)

Thanks but not sure what you mean why would they do that?

Anyway, after a bit of research cooper doesnt really pop up apart from their own site, so I guess ill just try it and update this thread towards end of cycle (if anyone is interested)

Cheers


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Seen these look ug to me come in a box of 20 or 25! not heard any more,


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Just another ugl, havnt heard of them personally. Try it and see how you get on pal.


----------



## Jayceon (May 9, 2012)

topdog said:


> Seen these look ug to me come in a box of 20 or 25! not heard any more,


yeah I received in a box of 25


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Odd a ugl making 100mg/1ml and only 2ml in a bottle you would think there trying to copy Norma


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

The Original Cooper Decas from india have a gold hologram strip on the box... has yours got that?


----------



## Jayceon (May 9, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> The Original Cooper Decas from india have a gold hologram strip on the box... has yours got that?


 yep good hologram strip, does this mean they are legit and cooper is g2g?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Jayceon said:


> yep good hologram strip, does this mean they are legit and cooper is g2g?


ones I have seen say uk manufactured, not heard any negative reports, my source had some,


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

There not uk manufactured! There made in india!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

is their test the same 100mg/ml ? if it is that's a lot of oil to get a decent dose


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had there viagras and they packed a headache!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

I used Cooper Pharma Cialis & Viagra. I passed it on to a friend who has used a lot in the past, and we both agreed it was top quality.

Check their website, and apparently they now do a whole host of Anabolics, including Tren.....

Something doesn't quite add up though, like there inability to be able to spell....this is a pharmaceutical company...if they don't know how to spell the pharmaceuticals that they are making, how do they know how to make them?

Also, what self respectable company uses a Hotmail email.

http://www.cooperpharma.com/


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

gaz_0001 said:


> Also, what self respectable company uses a Hotmail email.
> 
> http://www.cooperpharma.com/


One that's a UGL :lol:


----------



## isuzutu (Jul 4, 2013)

Jayceon said:


> Thanks but not sure what you mean why would they do that?
> 
> Anyway, after a bit of research cooper doesnt really pop up apart from their own site, so I guess ill just try it and update this thread towards end of cycle (if anyone is interested)
> 
> Cheers


How is it going mate i want to try their deca in the autumn with some test to bulk.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I've seen it here in Greece as an alternative now that Norma Decas have become quite expensive. Coopers are priced here like Normas used to be. I, too, was suspicious because it isn't showing in the online catalog (published 2011), so I contacted the company and was referred to their regional distributor. As far as I can deduce, this is a legit product. That being said, I have heard a complaint from one person that the oil in some vials was contaminated. Certainly, that is possible. I had the same problem one time with legit organon karachi sustanons - e.g., a product made under license (as is Cooper Deca) in a third-world country.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

trainiac said:


> I had the same problem one time with legit organon karachi sustanons - e.g., a product made under license (as is Cooper Deca) in a third-world country.


I ran lots of Karachi sust back in the day too bro!

Always had awesome gains with it but it was a b1tch for acne and major pip?

Was that the problem you noticed with it by any chance? Some guys on the boards had a theory the carrier oil was making this side sffect worse possibly


----------

